# ZR Race 2011 - welcher Steuersatz?



## xc_fahrer (10. September 2013)

Hallo,

bei der Wartung meiner Gabel mußte ich feststellen, daß mein Steuersatz ein Rostgrab ist. Kein Wunder, der verbaute FSA-Steuersatz ist ungedichtet - es gibt nur eine windige Staubabdeckung aus Plastik.

Welcher Steuersatz paßt denn?  Schön wäre ein vernünftig gedichtetes Modell.

Wie im Titel bereits geschrieben: Rahmen ist ein 2011er ZR Race.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. September 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Welcher Steuersatz paßt denn?  Schön wäre ein vernünftig gedichtetes Modell.
> 
> Wie im Titel bereits geschrieben: Rahmen ist ein 2011er ZR Race.



Eine Alternative für den FSA No. 10 Steuersatz im ZR Race 2011 ist der Zero Logic Comp von RITCHEY. Bei uns im Online-Shop unter folgendem Link: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a1853/zero-logic-comp-press-fit-zs44-1-1-8.html?mfid=88


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (12. September 2013)

Erst mal Danke für die Info. Ginge der 

*RITCHEY* Zero Logic WCS Press Fit ZS 44 1 1/8" 10 mm

ebenfalls? 

Ich habe ein mentales Problem, so billige Teile in ein Rad einzubauen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2013)

... kann ich verstehen  geht mir auch so.

Jedenfalls passt der von Dir ausgesuchte Steuersatz auch.


----------

